# Toy breeder Joccoaa, any thoughts??



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

I found this silver toy poodle breeder in England, a bit far from me but Im not finding any quality locally. Do any british members recognise this breeder and do any members of other nationalities have any thoughts on this breeder?

Joccoaa


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

spotsonofbun said:


> I found this silver toy poodle breeder in England, a bit far from me but Im not finding any quality locally. Do any british members recognise this breeder and do any members of other nationalities have any thoughts on this breeder?
> 
> Joccoaa


I like their site, Crufts, agility, health testing. Not a huge deal but check the parents if you can because I see some signs of possible tear staining.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I like their site, Crufts, agility, health testing. Not a huge deal but check the parents if you can because I see some signs of possible tear staining.


what exactly is tear staining (i know its reddish staining around the eyes) what is the cause can it be a sign of a health issue or is it simply an issue of good looks?


----------



## RufflySpeaking (Jan 7, 2014)

It's not a health issue. Some people mind it, while others don't. I don't see red flags in this breeder's website, and they have beautiful dogs.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks it's been so difficult to find a breeder, I don't know how many teacup poodle advertisements I have seen  

I looked at other small energetic breeds too and I found this one breeder who bred cavaliers and tpoos and went on and on about all the health issues such as heart problems and syringomyelia and what they were doing about that and then they were advertising teacup yorkies :ahhhhh:

your username is familiar do you have a blog about your corgi breeding??


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Tear staining is cosmetic and is a common issue with toys. It is not a big deal but I just want you to be aware. All the important things look good on her site. There is nothing like visiting the breeder and or meeting dogs from her line.


----------

